# zugriff auf lpt über lan von einem anderen pc



## Markus (10 September 2005)

hallo,

kennt wer von euch ein programm das die paralelle schnittstelle (lpt1) von pc1 über das lan auf PC2 als virtuelle schnittstelle (lpt2) verfügbar macht?


an pc1 hängt ein gerät auf das auch pc2 zugriff haben sollte, würde zwar über einen automatischen druckerswitch gehen, aber dann müssen wieder viel zu lange druckerkabel verlegt werden...
die lösung über lan wäre die sauberste.

was für ein programm kann ich da verwenden?

danke!


----------



## zotos (10 September 2005)

wenn das Gerät ein Drucker ist wäre ein Printserver eine Lösung.


----------



## Markus (10 September 2005)

nein, ist kein drucker, sonst wäre das kein problem...

ist eine schnittstelle zu einer maschine.
(nur datenemfang)


----------

